# De-Lurking in South Florida



## rastafas (Sep 27, 2008)

Howdy All! I've lurked here for a few weeks and have picked up a bunch of good info. I only have a Weber kettle with a Smokenator, but I've been getting pretty darn tasty results with it. Got up at 5am today and started 2 baby chuck roasts (about 4 pounds each). Used a simple rub and no mop. Smoked for 5 hours, foiled, let the kettle go up to 300 and kept 'em in there till they reached pullable status. I just pulled them and had the first sammiches. Delicious! A few more results like this and I just might hear "honey, why don't you get a real smoker?"

Thanks everybody for all the good advice and recipes! Pretty much any question I've had I've found already answered in the forums! I hope I can help somebody some day too!


----------



## richtee (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome to SMF Rasta... glad you decided to say howdee! And yep  you got it...keep the good Q coming and before ya know it..."Oh Hunny..get the Lang.."  LOL!   Enjoy!


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy the forum.


----------



## gooose53 (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!  I've got a Smokenator as well....very nice addition to my weber.


----------



## ronp (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome aboard, you seem like an easy learner. Happy smokes.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF family.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome aboard. From one Floridian to another.


----------



## okie joe (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome Rastafas,Great sight i tell ya.Looks like your off to a good start...jump on in when ya can...glad to have ya join check out jeffs free 5 day course and get the news letter it all free.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Glad that your getting good results.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome Rastafas.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, glad you're using the search option. Plenty of great info. here from some great folks.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks for thr great compliments, and welcome. it sounds like you are on a great path to start.

good luck on that HONEY< LET"S GET A BIG SMOKER plan!


----------



## slickrat (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Rasta, what part of South Fla do ya live in? I'm in Palmetto Bay, formerly known as Perrine (South Miami).


----------



## kratzx4 (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF family


----------



## rastafas (Sep 28, 2008)

SlickRat, I live north of Ft Lauderdale.  

This is the most helpful online community I've visited, and I've seen plenty. I've only used my smokenator 5 times so far, since I'm pretty much limited to smoking on the weekends, but I'm 4/5 on ending up with really tasty meat. Next weekend I'm going to try ribs.  The missus is really picky about ribs, so I've gotten used to temperature control quirks of the weber/smokenator combo with forgiving things like boston butts and chuckies.  My one bad smoke was a cheap hunk of pork loin I got too dry.  Nice flavor, but I think I trimmed too much fat before I rubbed it.

Last week when I did some some boston butts, I must have eaten a 1/4


----------



## rastafas (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry about dupe post.


----------



## dingle (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Rasta!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's to ya! good luck on getting the wife(into it),and a good rule of thumd I ran across is, whatever type or size smoker you pick,go one size bigger. Sure glad I did, I can do anything from a small Butt or a rack of Ribs  to about 100lbs. at a time(some timing involved,but you know what I mean).Have fun and keep sweet talking the wife!LOL


----------



## goobi99 (Sep 28, 2008)

welccome to the smf from another  south floridian


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 28, 2008)

Is De-lurking a real word? Hoot, who cares welcome aboard


----------

